
The average millennial has an average net worth of $8k - enraged_camel
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/31/millennials-have-an-average-net-worth-thats-significantly-less-than-previous-generations/
======
Retra
I thought 'millenial' referred to someone who entered adulthood and started
participating in the economy at around 2000. Now it refers to people born 20
years later? Is every child going to be a millennial in perpetuity now?

~~~
lunias
Baby boomers: 1946-1964 Gen X: early-to-mid 1960s to the early 1980s
Millennials / Gen Y: early 1980s as starting birth years and the mid-1990s to
early 2000s as ending birth years Gen Z: mid-1990s to mid-2000s as starting
birth years

I find both the names for these demographics as well as their loose temporal
boundaries frustrating.

------
rjkennedy98
I still don't understand using average for a metric like networth. Median and
percentiles make so much more sense.

------
unstatusthequo
I doubt even this number. Said nothing about student loan debt. My guess is
many are squarely in the red for "net worth"

